# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software) تحديثات :  الهاتفين Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S و Xiaomi Mi Note 3 يحصلان على تحديث MIUI 10 الرسمي

## mohamed73

قامت شركة Xiaomi بإصدار تحديث جديد يحمل الإصدار MIUI 10.3.2.0  للهاتفين Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S و Xiaomi Mi Note 3، ولكن هناك إختلافات. في حين  يقوم هذا التحديث بترقية الهاتف Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S إلى نظام Android 9 Pie،  فهو لا يزال يبقي الهاتف Xiaomi Mi Note 3 في الأندرويد 8.1 Oreo.بعض التحسينات الرئيسية التي يأتي بها هذا التحديث تشمل الإصلاحات  الأمنية لشهر مارس، وإضافة الدعم لخاصية فتح الهاتف عن طريق الوجه Face  Unlock. وعلاوة على ذلك، فهذا التحديث يجلب معه كذلك العديد من الإصلاحات  والتصحيحات، وبإمكانكم قراءة هذه المقالة هنا لمعرفة الأشياء الجديدة في MIUI 10، والأشياء التي ستصل مع MIUI 11. في حالة إذا كنت تتطلع لتحميل هذا التحديث لتثبيته يدويًا على الهاتف  الخاص بك، فتوجه إلى منتدى XDA Developers من خلال رابط المصدر أدناه  للحصول على روابط التحميل والتعليمات بشأن كيفية التثبيت. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

